# لماذا تضرب الزوجات ازواجهم؟؟



## sweetly heart (22 أبريل 2008)

قد تعتقدين أنها مزحة ثقيلة ولكنها حقيقة حتى يبدو أنها أصبحت ظاهرة عالمية ففي الهند تقدر نسبة الأزواج "الذين يتعرضون للعنف على يد زوجاتهن" 11%, وفى بريطانيا 17%, وفى أمريكا 23%, وفى العالم العربي تراوحت النسبة ما بين 23% و 28%, وتبين أن النسب الأعلى تكون في الأحياء الراقية والطبقات الاجتماعية الأعلى أما في الأحياء الشعبية فالنسبة تصل إلى 18% فقط. 

وفقا للأطباء، فأن هذا الفرق بين الطبقات يمكن أن يكون فرقا حقيقيا بمعنى أن المرأة في الطبقات الاجتماعية الأعلى استفادت أكثر من جهود تحرير المرأة وتمكين المرأة فعلا صوتها "وسوطها" أكثر من المرأة في الأحياء الشعبية والتي لم تصلها تلك الجهود وما زالت تنظر لزوجها باحترام أكثر ولا تهفو إلى منافسته أو مزاحمته أو القفز على مكانته, وقد يكون فرقًا إحصائيًا فقط حيث أن الطبقات الاجتماعية الأعلى يسهل تسجيل حالات الاعتداء فيها أكثر حيث الصراحة أكثر والشجاعة في الاعتراف بما حدث تكون أكثر احتمالاً.

أما أنماط الضرب النسائي ودوافع تلك الأنماط: 
1- ضرب المزاح: بعض الزوجات يملن إلى المزاح باليد مع الزوج ويجدن متعة في ذلك, وربما يبادلهن أزواجهن نفس المتعة خاصة أن المزاح باليد (المناغشة) يلغي الحواجز بين الاثنين ويعطى شعورًا بالألفة الزائدة وأحيانًا يحتاجه بعض الأزواج أو تحتاجه بعض الزوجات لتحريك مشاعر أكثر عمقًا وحرارة, وقد يكون ذلك تمهيدًا لما هو أعمق. 

2- الضرب الدفاعي: وهنا تقوم المرأة بالرد على عدوان زوجها, فإذا لطمها على وجهها شعرت بالإهانة فردت له اللطمة مباشرة أو دفعته بعيدًا عنها أو حملت عصا أو سكينًا في مواجهته بهدف وقف عدوانه أو الرد عليه. والزوجة في هذه الحالة لا تمارس العدوان على زوجها إلا دفاعًا عن نفسها ولكن لا تبدأ هي أبدًا بالعدوان. 

3- الضرب الانتقامي: وهو نتيجة قهر مستمر أو استبداد بالرأي أو قسوة زائدة من جانب الزوج أو حالة غيرة شديدة أشعل نارها في قلب زوجته. والزوجة في هذه الحالة لا تستجيب مباشرة وإنما تتحمل وتتحمل حتى يتراكم بداخلها مخزون كبير من العدوان والرغبة في الانتقام والقصاص, إلى أن تحين ا للحظة التي تبلغ فيها هذه المشاعر ذروتها فينطلق العدوان من داخل المرأة كالطوفان أو الإعصار المدمر, وهنا يأخذ العدوان صورا شديدة القسوة وغير متوقعة من المرأة.

4- ضرب الزوجة السادية للزوج الماسوشى: حيث تكون الزوجة ذات صفات سادية فتستمتع بضرب زوجها وإهانته وغالبًا ما يكون الزوج لديه سمات ماسوشية فيستمتع بهذا الضرب (على الرغم من شكواه الظاهرية من ذلك). وفى هذا النموذج نجد أن سلوك ضرب الزوج شيء متكرر في العلاقة الزوجية ومع هذا تستمر العلاقة لأن الطرفين في الحقيقة يستمتعان بذلك (أيضًا على الرغم من شكواهما الظاهرية).

5- ضرب الزوجة المسترجلة للزوج السلبي الإعتمادي: وهي درجة أقل من السابقة, فالمرأة هنا أكثر قوة وأكثر سيطرة, والرجل ضعيف وسلبي ومنسحب, وبالتالي تجد المرأة أنها تملك دفة القيادة وبالتالي تملك التوجيه والإصلاح لأي اعوجاج في البيت بما فيه اعوجاج الزوج, فإذا حدث منه خطأ فهي لا تجد غضاضة في أن تقومه وتربيه, وهو يتقبل ذلك أو لا يتقبله ولكنه لا يستطيع الاستغناء عنها وعن حمايتها له, ولهذا يتكرر سلوك الضرب من الزوجة لزوجها دون حدوث انفصال أو طلا ق لأن العلاقة هنا تحمل مصالح متبادلة واحتياجات متوازنة رغم أنها غير مقبولة اجتماعيًا, وهذا ما يسمى "سوء التوافق المحسوب". 

وأحيانًا يكون استرجال المرأة طبيعة فطرية فيها, وأحيانًا أخرى يكون مكتسبًا بسبب إهمال الرجل لمسئولياته وتحليه بصفات السلبية والإعتمادية مما يجعل الزوجة تتحمل مسئولية الأسرة بالكامل وشيئًا فشيئًا تكتسب صفات القوة والخشونة لكي تحافظ على استقرار الأسرة, فالإسترجال في هذه الحالة ليس صفة أساسية فيها ولكنه من صنع الرجل لذلك يجنى ثماره المرة. والمشكلة في هذا النمط وسابقه ليست في التأثير النفسي للضرب على الزوج (فهو في الحقيقة متقبل ذلك برضا أو عدم رضا) ولكن المشكلة هي في تأثير ذلك على صورة الأب أمام أبنائه وأيضًا في صورة الأم لأن هذا يؤدى إلى صور تربوية مشوهة ومعكوسة تنطبع في أذهان الأبناء والبنات فتؤدى إلى مشاكل جمة في علاقاتهم الحالية والمستقبلية, لأنهم لم يعرفوا النموذج السوي في العلاقة بين الرجل والمرأة . 

6- ضرب المرأة المريضة نفسيا: وهذه حالة خاصة تكون مدفوعة بأفكار ومشاعر مرضية تدفع المرأة لضرب زوجها (أو غيره), ويحدث هذا في حالات الفصام أو الهوس أو الإدمان أو اضطراب الشخصية.


----------



## نيفين ثروت (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تضرب الزوجات ازواجهم؟؟*

ههههههههههههههههههه
حلو خلى الرجاله تقرى و تفهم ان ممكن السكاكين تشتغل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك موضوع لذيذ​


----------



## فادية (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تضرب الزوجات ازواجهم؟؟*

:new2::new2::new2::new2::new2:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تضرب الزوجات ازواجهم؟؟*

*



لماذا تضرب الزوجات ازواجهم؟؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


صحييييييييح الأعتراف بالحق فضيلة 

:new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تضرب الزوجات ازواجهم؟؟*



> أما أنماط الضرب النسائي


ههههههههه
زماااان كانو بيتكلمو عن حقوق المرأة 
شكلنا كدة دلوقتى هنعمل جمعية حماية حقوق الرجال


----------



## sweetly heart (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تضرب الزوجات ازواجهم؟؟*

نفين ثروت خلينا ابعاد عن السكاكين لانو الشباب بتخاف من السكاكين خليها على قد الضرب بكفى وكتير اشوى حرام تخوفى الشباب

فادية اسعدت بمرورك الكريم واتمنى تكونى استفدتى من الموضوع 

marmar_maroo  شكلك مبسوطة اكتير على الموضوع بس بتمنى يكون موقفك مختلف عن نفين ثروت وما توصل معك للسكاكين 

ExtreemFXTrader كلامك صحيح المراة الها حقوق فى مجتمعاتنا الشرقية بجد لاحظت معاناتهم خطورتها اكبر من باقى المجتمع انا فى الموضوع طرحت مشكلة اجتماعية واقعية لكن مشكلة حقوق المراة اكبر بكتير من هذا الموضوع


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2008)

الست لو مدت ايدها علي رجالها بخلاف الهزار تبقي لا تصلح سيدة اصلا

وانما تحولت لشئ بغيض 

والموضوع الصراحة حسيته كوميدي بس للاسف بتحصل

شكرا لك


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 مايو 2008)

*Re*



> الست لو مدت ايدها علي رجالها بخلاف الهزار تبقي لا تصلح سيدة اصلا
> 
> وانما تحولت لشئ بغيض
> 
> والموضوع الصراحة حسيته كوميدي بس للاسف بتحصل


بالتأكيد الموضوع كوميدي 
مفيش حاجة اسمها امرأة تضرب رجل 

المرأة بشكل عام كائن رقيق لو حصل انها تعرضت لتربية فى بيئة سيئة برضو هتبقى انثى بس عنيفة شوية, وحتى وهى عنيفة لو بتحب زوجها هتبقى قطة وديعة معاة 

لكن لو المرأة بالفعل مديت اديها على الرجل وبدون سبب يدعو الى ذلك, هنا تحتاج هذة المرأة الى صفعة لتدرك انها تعدت حدودها (نعملها ******* )
الحقيقة انا لم اشاهد ولا فى الحقيقة ولا فى الافلام امرأة رفعت يدها على الرجل, الا فى الافلام الكوميدية فقط


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 مايو 2008)

*توضيح*

علشان متتفهمش غلط 


> (نعملها ******* )


(نعملها ريفريش - نفوقها - )


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تضرب الزوجات ازواجهم؟؟*

*موضوعك جميل يا اكستريم*
*بس انت جيت فى الاخر ورجعت فى كلامك*
*ههههههههههه*
*اية *
*خايف ولا اية ؟*
*هههههههههه*
*ميرسى للموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تضرب الزوجات ازواجهم؟؟*



> *موضوعك جميل يا اكستريم*
> *بس انت جيت فى الاخر ورجعت فى كلامك*
> *ههههههههههه*
> *اية *
> ...


نو
It's Not My Topic
:174xe:


​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تضرب الزوجات ازواجهم؟؟*

ايوة نا اخد بالى من كدة بس كلامك فى ردودك بيدل على الرجعة فية 
ما علينا انا عموما بهزر 
ههههههههه


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تضرب الزوجات ازواجهم؟؟*



> ايوة نا اخد بالى من كدة بس كلامك فى ردودك بيدل على الرجعة فية
> ما علينا انا عموما بهزر


انا عارف انك بتهزر 

وعلى فكرة انا مرجعتش فى كلامى :t7:

انا قولت ان المرأة بطبيعتها كائن رقيق ومش من طبيعتها انها تمد اديها على زوجها
وفرضت ان لو دا حصل يبقى محتاجة تعرف انها غلطانة 
ثم اكدت انى لم ارى امرأة ترفع يدها على رجل ولا فى الحقيقة ولا فى الافلام 

ملاحظة :
تعليقى السابق على زوجة طبيعية سوية ولكن فقدت اعصبها بسبب موقف معين او سوء فهم 
ويجب ان يكون موقف كبيير يستدعى وصل الموضوع الى التعدى باليد
ولن افرض سوء التربية لان لو هى مش متربية مكنش قبل الزوج بالزواج بها 
واذا قبل ذلك فليتحمل اختياره دون تزمر 

اما بالنسبة
للحالات السلبية التى ذكرها  sweetly heart (كل الحالات ماعدا حالة الهزار الاولى ) 
تحدث بسبب امرأة تعرضت لظروف معينة اخرجتها عن طبيعتها 

الضرب الدفاعي: 
عند تعرض المرأة للضرب هنا تدافع عن نفسها 
تقريبا : موجودة فى العالم العربى اكثر

الضرب الانتقامي:
عند تعرض المرأة للقسوة فى المعاملة من زوجها
تقريبا : موجودة فى العالم العربى

ضرب الزوجة السادية للزوج الماسوشى:
هنا تحتاج المرأة الى علاج نفسى
تقريبا : موجودة فى العالم الغربى اكثر

ضرب الزوجة المسترجلة للزوج السلبي الإعتمادي:
هنا المشكلة عند الرجل 
دى موجودة فى اى مكان فى العالم

ضرب المرأة المريضة نفسيا :
تحتاج المرأة الى علاج نفسى
تقريبا : دى موجودة فى العالم العربى اكثر

اذن كل الحالات السابقة ماعدا الاولى, المرأة فيها ليس لها اى نزب بل هى الضحية
ولن اقول ان الجانى هو الرجل بل الجانى هو سوء تربية الرجل منذ الصغر + الثقافة السلبية العامة فى المجتمع


----------



## صوت الرب (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لماذا تضرب الزوجات ازواجهم؟؟*

موضوع جميل لكنه مخيف هههههه
ألله يحمينا


----------



## sweetly heart (10 أكتوبر 2008)

> ثم اكدت انى لم ارى امرأة ترفع يدها على رجل ولا فى الحقيقة ولا فى الافلام



فى مصر يمكن مش موجودين لكن فعلا الموضوع يناقش حالات ضرب حقيقية يتعرض لها الازواج مش لمجرد انه موضوع فكاهى فعلا فيه مشكلة انو امراة تضرب زوجها ​


----------



## viviane tarek (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع فعلا" مدحك
دا انتا بالموضوع دة هتخوف كال شباب من الارطباط
لان قلت صفات لنماذج كثيرة ستات بتضرب ازواجهم
كأن الستات كلهم كدة يعنى الرجالة تخلى بلها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بهظر طبعا" انا عرفة انها نسبة صغيرة جدا"
عموما" هو موضوع لذيذ ومدحك جدا"
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا من رائى الست مشممكن تمد يدها على
زوجها حتى ولو هظار دة عيب كبير جدا"
وممكن تنزل من عين جوزها ومن عين الاخرين
شششششككككككرررررااااااااا"""""""
*​


----------

